# Code Official & Contractor all in one........GUILTY



## jar546 (Apr 7, 2013)

Former Sloatsburg building inspector pleads guilty to official misconduct

NEW CITY – The former building inspector for the Village of Sloatsburg pled guilty to one count of misdemeanor official misconduct for violating ethics rules and funneling customers to his private contracting companies.

John Layne, 60, of 22 Rustic Drive in Airmont, was sentenced in Sloatsburg Village Court to a one-year conditional discharge and restitution of $350 to one of his victims.

Layne is a licensed electrical contractor who served as the Sloatsburg building inspector from 2002 to 2009.

During that time, he owned or had an ownership stake in two electrical companies and performed electrical work on several homes and businesses in the village in direct violation of the village code of ethics.  He failed to require certain residents and business owners to obtain building permits and/or failed to require the proper paperwork to be submitted with the building permits in order to conceal his unlawful work.

Layne also failed to require UL stickers and/or certificates of compliance for locations that he ultimately granted certificates of occupancy.  He also took money from individuals as an electrician to perform work on their properties and never made the improvements.


----------

